# coudrier-noisetier



## pacobabel

hola!
¿alguien de campo? ¿que conozca la diferencia entre esos dos árboles? En los diccionarios de traducción a los dos me los dan por "avellanos", y el trésor define courdrier como "noisetier". Mi texto dice (habla de los zahoríes):

"une baguette de bois ordinaire (traditionnellement, elles étaient de coudrier OU DE noisetier".

Gracias por ayudarme,
p.


----------



## dinube

Son distintos nombres para el mismo arbol


----------



## Eva Maria

pacobabel said:


> hola!
> ¿alguien de campo? ¿que conozca la diferencia entre esos dos árboles? En los diccionarios de traducción a los dos me los dan por "avellanos", y el trésor define courdrier como "noisetier". Mi texto dice (habla de los zahoríes):
> 
> "une baguette de bois ordinaire (traditionnellement, elles étaient de coudrier OU DE noisetier".
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme,
> p.


 
PBabel,

Tu peux utiliser aussi un synonime de "avellano" en espagnol.

avellano = nochizo

EM


----------



## pacobabel

Gracias Dinube y Eva María. 
Dinube: según lo que dices (pero también lo diccionario) los dos témrinos son sinónimos perfectos.
Ahora bien, el autor dice " de coudrier ou de noisetier" (no: de coudrier ou noisetier), como si se tratara de dos árboles distintos.
Si lo que el autor da son dos sinónimos, puedo tomar el de Eva María, aunque es un nombre que en mi vida había escuchado.
Muchas gracias,
p.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es exacto lo que te dicen. Como en español ciertas plantas tienen dos nombres distintos para designarlas (menta/hierbabuena;arrayán/mirto) en francés pasa igual. Es cuestión de etimología.
Mira este hilo sobre el avellano ...et tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avellano
Bonsoir


----------



## gustave

En Francia, pienso que el 99% de las personas conocemos la palabra *coudrier *unicamente por esta expresion la baguette de coudrier, mientras que todos sabemos lo que es un noisetier.
Puede justificar tu parentesis.


----------



## totor

Yo tengo un problema similar al de paco, pero creo que encontré una solución, gracias a Gurb.

Mi texto* dice:
_
Les éphèbes étaient fouettés jusqu’au sang, parfois même jusqu’à la mort, avec des branches de *coudrier* (l’ancien nom du *noisetier*), un des arbres d’Artémis_.

Teniendo en cuenta que el nombre latino del avellano, según el link al que nos derivó Gurb, es _Corylus avellana_, un recurso de Internet dice que el corilo es un "Género de plantas coriláceas, que son arbustos de hojas grandes […] y fruto con pericarpio leñoso, entre los que se puede citar el avellano".

Por lo tanto, creo que "corilo" puede ser ese sustantivo o sinónimo que buscamos paco y yo.

* Élise Thiébaut, _Ceci est mon sang._


----------



## Paquita

Dado que _(l’ancien nom du *noisetier*) _es solo un paréntesis para explicar a los franceses lo que es este árbol, no veo la necesidad de encontrar dos términos en español, salvo si buscando en textos antiguos se puede encontrar con qué se azotaba a los efebos..lo que se puede dudar al ver los resultados arrojados por estas expresiones:
"vara de avellano" 
"ramas de avellano" 
"vara de corilo" 
"ramas de corilo" 

Corilo, o más bien corylus es el nombre de un género que "Incluye 18 especies de zonas templadas" Arboles Ibericos - Corylus

Corylus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


> El género fue descrito por Carlos Linneo y publicado en _Species Plantarum_2: 998–999. 1753.7 La especie tipo es: _Corylus avellana_


----------



## totor

Paquita said:


> no veo la necesidad de encontrar dos términos en español


Ah, ¿no?

Entonces, ¿cómo traduzco esa frase, Paquita?

¿Pongo "[…] con ramas de avellano (el antiguo nombre del avellano)"?


----------



## Paquita

YO pondría:
... con ramas de avellano, uno de los árboles de Artemis.
Pero recuerda que YO no soy traductora


----------



## totor

Yo diría más bien que tú pondrías eso PORQUE no eres traductora  .

En la medida de lo posible, un traductor debe respetar lo que dice el autor y cómo lo dice.

A veces, en casos similares a éste, donde dos palabras distintas en la lengua fuente deben duplicarse en la de llegada, no hay más remedio que hacer como tú dices, Paquita, pero no en éste, donde es posible decir "[…] con ramas de corilo (el antiguo nombre del avellano)"…


----------



## Paquita

Salvo que con "con ramas de corilo (el antiguo nombre del avellano)" puede que des una información errónea....

¿Qué significa Corilo?


----------



## totor

Todo es posible, Paquita, pero como dicen los italianos, se non è vero…


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Comparto las reservas, muy bien fundadas, de Paquita.

Tratándose de una cultura tan estudiada y copiosamente documentada en numerosas obras relacionadas con la mitología y los estudios clásicos, yo me guardaría de introducir un término ajeno a este campo y ausente de las obras eruditas en que se comenta el rito introducido por Licurgo: cuando se leen textos relacionados con el ritual de Artemis Ortia, así como trabajos en los que se hace referencia a las espectaculares flagelaciones públicas de efebos espartanos, no se encuentran referencias al “corilo”. Este vocablo aparece recogido en los diccionarios españoles hacia finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, como término científico. Incluso habría que preguntarse de dónde salió la idea de que los efebos recibían azotes con varas de avellano específicamente: para no ir muy lejos, uno de los epítetos de Artemis es _Ligodesma_, pues su estatua fue hallada en medio de un salcedal. Por lo demás, en los diccionarios bilingües decimonónicos, la traducción para _coudrier_ o _coudre_ es “avellano” (cf. _Diccionario universal francés-español_, dirigido por Ramón Joaquín Domínguez [1845]).

Mi recomendación sería evitar toda referencia al corilo, que ni es nombre antiguo ni nombre tradicional en la literatura especializada en mitología y culturas clásicas.


----------



## totor

Querido José, acaba de volver la luz, así que sólo ahora puedo responderte.

Sin lugar a dudas, tendría en cuenta tu recomendación (es más, probablemente no se me hubiera ocurrido traducir _coudrier_ por "corilo" así, a bote pronto, como dicen en la península) si la traducción que estoy haciendo tuviera que ver


swift said:


> con la mitología y los estudios clásicos


Pero mi traducción nada tiene que ver con esos temas, y ese ejemplo del avellano/corilo es muy eventual.

Por lo tanto, tengo dos opciones: o bien olvidarme que está diciendo *coudrier* y *noisetier*, y traducir "con ramas de avellano, uno de los"…, o mantener ese 'supuesto' sinónimo, y debo decirte que de las dos opciones me gusta mucho más la segunda, y no creo ni por asomo que esté traicionando a la autora.

En consecuencia, y basándome en ese recurso de internet (que es el mismo link que dio Paquita, y que fue una derivación que se me ocurrió a partir del que dio Gurb), mi traducción es "con ramas de corilo (el antiguo nombre del avellano), uno de los árboles de Artemisa".


----------



## swift

totor said:


> mi traducción es "con ramas de corilo (el *antiguo nombre* del avellano)




El detalle es que, en el caudal léxico del castellano, _corilo_ *no es* un término anticuado, ni el antiguo nombre del avellano; de modo que estarías introduciendo una información completamente errada por el mero empeño de traducir _coudrier_. Pero es cosa muy tuya y creo que ya se te presentaron los argumentos para tomar una decisión con conocimiento de causa. Quant à moi, j’ai d’autres chats à fouetter !


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> no creo ni por asomo que esté traicionando a la autora..


A la autora, quizá no. Pero a la botánica, seguro que sí.



swift said:


> El detalle es que, en el caudal léxico del castellano, _corilo_ *no es* un término anticuado, ni el antiguo nombre del avellano; de modo que estarías introduciendo una información completamente errada por el mero empeño de traducir _coudrier_. Pero es cosa muy tuya y creo que ya se te presentaron los argumentos para tomar una decisión con conocimiento de causa.





swift said:


> Quant à moi, j’ai d’autres chats à fouetter !


Comparto al 500% y voy ahora mismo por la vara esa y el gato correspondiente.


----------



## totor

Et je vais en faire autant !


----------



## janpol

Il me semble que lorsqu'on parle de l'instrument de travail du sourcier on dit plus volontiers "baguette de coudrier" que "baguette de noisetier";


----------



## totor

Sí, eso es lo que decía gustave, janpol:


gustave said:


> el 99% de las personas conocemos la palabra *coudrier *unicamente por esta expresion la baguette de coudrier, mientras que todos sabemos lo que es un noisetier


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Querido tocayo *totor*: ante tanta incomprensión, vengo a echarte una mano...

Contrariamente a lo que se ha afirmado, *corilo* es *palabra antigua* y, además, en su tiempo se usaba para designar el *avellano*. ¿Qué cómo de antigua? ¡Pues ni más ni menos que del *siglo* *XV*! (¿Nos vale esa antigüedad?) ¿Quién lo dice? Ciertamente no yo que aunque nací poco después, en esa época aún no me tocaba. Lo dijo un tal *Alfonso de Palencia* en el año *1490* en su famoso (desde ahora) "Universal vocabulario en latín y en romance". Por si es poco, el bueno de Don Alfonso no se lo inventó sino que lo recogió del autor anónimo de un tratado de cetrería publicado ni más ni menos que en *1300*: el "Gerardus falconarius".



> *Colurnus. de corilo o auellano nombre possessiuo como quercinus de quercu o rebollo.*



Por lo tanto, para mí, tu traducción es perfectamente válida.

Fuente: ¡*clic*!

En cuanto a los efebos, Plutarco ya habló de ello, tal y como lo menciona (haciendo referencia a M. A. Thomsen) Salomon Reinach en su libro « La flagellation rituelle », _Cultes, Mythes et Religions_, t. I, Éditions Ernest Leroux, Paris, 1905, pp. 173-183: «Même aujourd’hui (vers 120 apr. J.-C.), les éphèbes spartiates seraient capables de montrer le même courage, car j’en ai vu beaucoup mourir sous le fouet sur l’autel d’Artémis Orthia.» que él interpreta como "C’est avec des baguettes de _coudrier_ que l’on fouette les jeunes Spartiates, et la déesse qui préside à la cérémonie est elle-même la déesse du coudrier (_Lygodesma_, du grec _lygos_, coudrier)".

Fuente: ¡*clic*!

PD: antes de afirmar rotundamente la inexistencia de lo que sin duda no tenemos obligación de conocer, recomiendo siempre dejar una puertecita entreabierta a la duda y a la humildad...


----------



## totor

Tu comentario (y tu sabiduría) me ha conmovido, mon cher p'tit vieux.

Agradezco mucho tus palabras.


----------



## Paquita

Gracias Víctor por haber sabido encontrar lo que busqué en vano...
La puertecita abierta vale, por supuesto, pero la prudencia impera hasta que se encuentren pruebas...
No sé cómo lo lograste...(¿envidia?)

Acabo de encontrar (¿por qué solo ahora? ) esto que va en el mismo sentido:
Las Bodas de las Plantas OBRA POSTUMA DE D.JOSE DE VIERA Y CLAVIJO


> 30. ¿ Porqué en la Primavera el Avellano
> Entre los otros árboles del huerto,
> Se muestra tan florido y tan ufano,
> Mientras que de hojas se halla descubierto?
> Es porque si brotaran tan temprano
> Hojas también, se turbara el concierto,
> Y el Polen seminal de *estos Corylos* (1)
> No podría penetrar á los Pistilos.
> http://mdc.ulpgc.es/cgi-bin/showfile.exe?CISOROOT=/MDC&CISOPTR=44246&filename=80729.pdf


y la nota (1) dice:


> (1) Corylo ó Avellano, árbol de la clase Monoecia



Me gusta la "y" 

edit:
(Totor, no te había visto...)


----------

